# Admin Part Time Position



## ryumeico

This is a part time admin position from 10am-4pm. Job is very simple like telephone, delivery check, admin jobs like filing, data keying etc. 

**This admin position is for local residents or foreigners living in Sannomiya, Kobe, Motomachi only.

**This is not a job position for Japanese visa extension or a full time position. 

However, this may lead to a full time position if applicants showed competency, capability, creativity and leadership during employment.

Ryu Mei Company is a Japanese Company which operates Japanese online shops for local and overseas customers. We are seeking a part timer who is able to communicate in English and Japanese while working in a English job environment.

Interested job applicants please send inquiry to our email address located below.

Job Details
1.) Time: 10-4pm per day (avg 5.5hours a day, about 18 days a month)
2.) Max Pay 80,000YEN per month

Job Description
1.) Admin Job
2.) Sales Accounting
3.) Excel and Word data entry
4.) Phone
5.) Japanese/English Translation

Preferred Job Skills
1.) Fluent in Japanese and English.
2.) Excel and Word
3.) Computer
4.) Basic filing, writing, admin skill
5.) Phone conversation in Japanese (a must) and English

For more information, please go to our website: store[dot]ryu-mei[dot]com or www[dot]ryu-mei[dot]com

Interested applicants, please send CV or Resume to our email address info[a]ryu-mei . com


----------

